# [Story] Die letzte Reise



## Lord Nazgul (19. Mai 2011)

Die letzte Reise

Da stand er nun und musste sich hilflos den Naturgewalten geschlagen geben. Das riesige Kriegsschiff, das vor Tagen schon in Sturmwind aufgebrochen war, wurde wie ein Blatt im Wind von den Wassermassen hin und her geworfen. Der Mond stand hoch im Zenit, während vereinzelte Gewitterwolken sich drohend über den sonst so sternenklaren Himmel schoben. Selbst hier oben im Norden spürte und hörte man die enormen Kräfte des Mahlstromes noch, der Unaufhaltsam rotierend alles in seiner Nähe befindliche verschlang.
So lange der alte Draenei Krieger sich zurück erinnern konnte, hatte er voller Kraft und Optimismus in zahlreichen Schlachten gekämpft und so manche Heerscharen von Gegnern ihrem Schöpfer gegenüber treten lassen. Tiefe Kerben am Schaft seiner zweiseitigen Axt zeugten von ruhmreichen Schlachten und auch der Körper von Nâzcool, wie der Krieger sich nannte, war gezeichnet von einigen Narben. Stets war er sich seiner eigenen Körperlichen Kräfte bewusst und wusste genau, wie weit er gehen könnte. Doch just in diesen Tagen trieben ihm simple Wassermassen und das stetige schwanken der Schiffsplanken ein Gefühl von Übelkeit in den Magen. Er wirkte noch blasser, als seine Haut schon von Natur aus war und hielt sich an einem durchnässten Getreidesack fest. „Draenei sind zum segeln nicht geschaffen!" sagte er sich und blickte Hoffnungsvoll nach vorn zum Bug des Schiffes. Zwei Zwerge saßen auf umgestürzten Holzeimern und spielten Karten, während sie ein Pulverfass als Tisch benutzten. Den anderen Reisenden war nicht sehr wohl bei dem Gefühl, da einer der beiden Zwerge stets genüsslich an einer Pfeife zog. Doch da er der Kapitän des Schiffes war, erhob niemand seine Stimme gegen diese Art der Leichtsinnigkeit.
Der Morgen dämmerte langsam und vereinzelte Möwen flogen an dem Schiff vorbei, als aus dem Ausguck die Meldung „Land in Sicht!" ertönte. Nâzcool richtete sich auf und trottete langsam zur Brüstung, als ein riesiger Eisblock majestätisch an dem Schiff vorbei glitt. Einige Meilen voraus erblickten die Reisenden die Landmassen ihres nahenden Zieles – Nordend. Schon aus dieser Entfernung erkannte man die gefährlich zerklüftete Steilküste des rauen Kontinentes und noch mehr Eisblöcke, die dem Schiff entgegen trieben. Es wirkte fast, als wollten sich diese schnellstmöglich von Nordend entfernen, so schnell brauste das Schiff mit vollen Segeln an ihnen vorbei.
Niemand hätte es ihnen verübeln können, wussten doch alle Reisenden auf dem Schiff, wessen Reich vor ihnen lag. Von hier aus versuchte der Lichkönig die Macht über ganz Azeroth an sich zu reißen und alle Gegner zu vernichten. 
Als vor ein paar Wochen riesige Meuten von Ghulen durch die Strassen aller Ländereien zogen war schnell klar, dass sofort gegen das Vordringen der Geißel vorgegangen werden musste. So versammelten sich allerorts tapfere Kämpfer und Kämpferinnen, um die Unsichere Reise nach Nordend anzutreten. Schon vor einigen Tagen waren Pioniere mit schnellen Fregatten aufgebrochen, um eine Befestigung zu errichten.

Wieder einmal stand die Geschichte Azeroths vor einem gravierenden Umschwung, der jegliches Leben und das fortbestehen aller Zivilisation des Planeten bedrohte. Nâzcool erinnerte sich dabei vor allem an die gewaltigen Schlachten, als der Dämon Sargeras versuchte diese Welt zu zerstören. Die damaligen Ereignisse hatten nicht nur Azeroth von Grund auf geändert. Denn sie führten letztendlich zu einer gewaltigen Explosion, aus deren Folge der riesige Kontinent in die heute bekannte Form zersplitterte und im Zentrum den unaufhaltbaren Mahlstrom zurück lies.
Auch in der Geschichte der Draenei waren jene Ereignisse tief verwurzelt. Schließlich waren es die Eredar, welche den Dämonenlord bei seinen Bestrebungen unterstützten, geblendet von dessen Versprechungen.
Niemand der klar denkenden Wesen dieser Rasse traute sich etwas gegen Sargeras zu unternehmen und auch heute würden sie noch gemeinsam an dessen Seite kämpfen. Währe da nicht die Lichtgestalt eines Naaru gewesen, die sie in ihren Gegenbestrebungen stärkte und zur Flucht verhalf. So kehrten viele der Eredar ihrem Volk den Rücken und nannten sich fortan Draenei – die „Heimatlosen". Nâzcools Kriegerherz wäre gern bei jenen Schlachten auf Seiten der Allianz dabei gewesen, um in zahlreichen Hymnen auf deren Ruhm erwähnt zu werden und sein Leben im Kampf zu lassen. Doch tief in seinem inneren spürte der Krieger, dass auch seine Reise sich allmählich dem Ende nähern würde.

Hoch oben auf den Klippen saß ein bärtiger Riese auf einem Stein und beobachtete ungesehen die herannahende Kolonne von Kriegsschiffen, die sich langsam einem Riss in der steinernen Front des Kontinents näherten. Dieser führte tief ins Landesinnere und bot somit eine gute Passage zu einem ruhigen Fjord. Doch noch mussten Sie erst einmal die Küste erreichen, die gespickt war von tückischen Unterwasserströmungen und spitzen Felsen. Schon so manche Reise fand hier ein tragisches Ende, wovon zahlreiche Schiffswracks rund um die Küste gut zu berichten wussten. Selbst dann würden die Eindringlinge nicht einfach so Fuß auf dem Heimatboden des Bärtigen fassen, ohne einen blutigen Tribut dafür zu zahlen. Finster grinsend erhob er sich und trottete zu seinem jüngeren Begleiter, während er sich durch den Bart strich: „Informier sofort die anderen, wir werden heute Abend frisches Fleisch speisen!"

Nach einigen Manövern um die Wrackteile anderer Schiffe drang die Kolonne langsam in den Fjord ein und die gewaltigen Klippen verdunkelten schlagartig die Sonne. Dicker, beißender Nebel verschlechterte zunehmend die Sicht und ein scharfer Wind heulte durch die Meerenge, der allen Kämpfern einen kalten Schauer über den Rücken laufen ließ. Hoch oben in den Felswänden entdeckte ein Nachtelf in seinem Ausguck plötzlich den Schein von Fackeln. Sofort schlug er heftig eine Glocke, um die Passagiere aller Schiffe zu alarmieren. Der warnende Ton prallte an den Felswänden zurück und wurde durch das Echo noch verstärkt. Die Seefahrer rüsteten sich vor einem möglicher Weise bevorstehenden Angriff und auch der alte Draenei Krieger umschloss fester seine getreue Axt und hob sein schweres Schild empor. Doch gegen das, was nun folgte, konnte sich niemand wappnen. In den Felswänden quietschten plötzlich riesige Scharniere und als der dicke Nebel kurzzeitig auflockerte entdeckte Nâzcool Stellungen mit riesigen Harpunen in den Felswänden. Im selben Moment schnellten innerhalb von nur einem Wimpernschlag die ersten Geschosse in Richtung der Wasseroberfläche und durchdrangen Mühelos den Rumpf eines voraus fahrenden Schiffes. Mit entsetzen mussten alle feststellen, das die Harpunen an riesigen Stahlketten befestigt waren, die straff gespannt im dicken Nebel verschwanden. Mit einem gewaltigen Ruck wurde das schwer getroffene Schiff aus dem Wasser empor gerissen, wobei viele der Reisenden wie Streichhölzer durch die Luft geworfen wurden und somit über Bord gingen.
Wer nicht durch das Gewicht seiner eigenen Kampfausrüstung in die Tiefe gezogen wurde und letztendlich ertrank, viel den Unmengen von Raubtieren zum Opfer, die in der Meerenge kreuzten. In ihrem Blutrausch vielen die Haie dabei sogar übereinander her und begannen sich zu zerfleischen. Schmerzverzerrte Schreie drangen aus dem aufgewühlten Gewässer, während das gekaperte Schiff immer weiter nach oben gezogen wurde und langsam in dem dichten Nebel verschwand. Kurz darauf ertönten weit oben Angriffsschreie und das klirren von Waffen. „So habe ich mir eine Ruhmreiche Schlacht nicht vorgestellt!" murmelte Nâzcool und half einem schwer verletzten Nachtelfenjäger an Bord, während das Schiff unaufhaltsam durch die Meerenge trieb.
Der Nebel lichtete sich etwas und die Überlebenden der anderen Schiffe erkannten dessen Ursprung. Hoch oben hingen noch mehr Schiffe zwischen den Klippen und brannten langsam aber sicher aus, nachdem alle Habseligkeiten daraus gestohlen wurden. Vereinzelte Leichen lagen auf spitz aus dem Wasser ragenden Felsen, an denen sich Aasgeier labten.
Angewidert wandte sich Nâzcool ab und entdeckte den angestrebten Hafen. Die Schiffe kreuzten durch eine riesige Grotte, um im richtigen Winkel an den Ankerplatz zu gelangen. In einer kleinen Ausbuchtung brannte ein Feuer, an dem ein verletzter Taure seine Wunden pflegte. Auch die Horde hatte also seine besten Kämpfer gegen den Lichkönig entsendet. „Hoffentlich stehen Sie uns zur Seite und stellen kein zusätzliches Problem dar.", dachte der alte Krieger.

Mit düsterer Miene betrachtete der Bärtige die verbleibenden Schiffe und sattelte sein Flugtier. Doch der Drache wollte nur unfreiwillig von seiner frischen Beute, einem weißen Feldhasen, ablassen. Mit einem gefährlich anmutenden fauchen erhob er sich letztendlich mit seinem Reiter und glitt über den Fjord. Hoch oben im Himmel tobte ein Kampf, zwischen Drachen- und Greifenreitern. Während auf den geflügelten Wesen mit dem Körper eines Löwen und dem Kopf eines Falken von verschiedensten Vertretern der Allianz bemannt waren, kämpften auf den Drachen ausschließlich Krieger eines bestimmten Clans der Vrykul. So nannte sich das sagenumwobene Volk des Bärtigen, dessen Heimat sich hier im eisigen Norden erstreckte, und deren Vorfahren angeblich von den Bergriesen abstammen sollte. Der bärtige setzte in sicherer Entfernung zum Hafen der Allianz zur Landung an, um seinem Clanoberhaupt Bericht zu erstatten, wie viele Neuankömmlinge zu erwarten seien. Zeitgleich ankerten die Schiffe nach Tagelanger Fahrt auf rauer See endlich im vermeintlich sicheren Hafen und die Reisenden waren froh, sicheren Halt unter den Füßen zu bekommen.
Von der anderen Seite des Wasserbeckens aus schoss plötzlich eine brennende Harpune zum westlichen Ufer herüber und der bärtige grinste. Jedoch schlug diese nicht wie zu erwarten war mitten im Hafen ein, sondern direkt hier in der kleinen Stellung der Vrykul. Erschrocken schüttelte der Drachen seinen Reiter ab, der unsanft auf dem Boden landete.
Sofort brüllte er hastig Befehle und dutzende berittene Lindwürmer stiegen in den Himmel und flogen zu der Harpunenstellung, von der dieser Angriff aus geführt wurde.

Das Geschoss wurde auch von den Reisenden Kämpfern bemerkt und ein Aufschrei der Freude ging durch ihre Reihen, als die brennende Lanze mit zerstörerischer Gewalt in einiger Entfernung in einem Lager einschlug, in dem merkwürdige Bauten standen. Die Dächer schienen verziert mit hölzernen Drachenköpfen. Nâzcool jedoch interessierte viel mehr das, was er hinter dem Lager erspähte. Eine riesige Festung, die wie eine Art Staudamm die Wassermassen zurück hielt ragte hinter der Stellung empor. „Ja, gebt es diesen Vrykul!" schrie der Kapitän des Schiffes, als er die Explosion bemerkte. Der Draenei-Krieger wurde hellhörig, hatte er bisher nur in Erzählungen von diesem barbarischen Kriegervolk gehört. Nâzcool schritt frohen Mutes auf festem Boden zu stehen in die Hafenanlage und näherte sich einem Lagerfeuer, um das verletzte Allianzkämpfer saßen. Auf die Frage, wo man hier einen Greifen erstehen könne blickte einer der Verwundeten auf, strich mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht über sein frisches Holzbein und antwortete grinsend und mit zerfallenem Gebiss: „Jungchen, ich glaube nicht, das du so schnell die Luft um deinen Körper spüren wirst. Die Kirin Tor verbieten es und so lange du Ihnen keinen Tribut gezahlt hast, wirst du dich nicht frei dort oben bewegen dürfen und können." Noch bevor Nâzcool eine Gegenfrage stellen konnte hallte ein Schrei durch den Hafen „DRACHEN!". Sofort versuchten alle in Deckung zu gehen, da sie wussten wie zerstörerisch die Kraft dieser Wesen sein konnte. Kurz darauf segelte ein riesiger Schatten über den Boden, der Nâzcool ungläubig nach oben blicken ließ. Gern hätte er dieses Wesen bekämpft und getötet, doch zeitgleich fragte sich der Krieger wie er dies schaffen sollte. Das Monster, welches er eben betrachtete bestand nur aus Knochen und doch hielt es sich mit großen Schwingen im Himmel und blickte durch brennende Augen auf die unter ihm liegende Landschaft. Ein zorniges Brüllen ließ alle zusammen zucken, als Harpunen von fliegenden Vrykul den Drachen trafen. Er änderte seine Richtung und flog seinen Angreifern direkt entgegen. Kaum in ihrer Reichweite angekommen spie er eine riesige Feuerfontäne aus, die in Sekundenbruchteilen die hälfte der berittenen Drachen zu Staub zerfallen ließ. Die andern zogen sich zurück, wobei einer von ihnen den scharfen Zähnen des, um einiges größeren Knochendrachen zum Opfer fiel. Zur Erleichterung aller im Hafen drehte der untote Lindwurm ab und verschwand wieder über den Klippen des Beckens. Der Kommandant richtet sich nun mit lauten, klaren Worten an die Neuankömmlinge: „Edle Kämpfer im Dienste der Allianz. Es bleibt keine Verschnaufpause wie ihr gesehen habt. Kauft euch etwas Proviant und dann begebt euch nach Norden! Es ist von äußerster Wichtigkeit, dass ihr die Reihen der Vrykul durchbrecht und euch einen Weg nach Norden durchschlagt. Aber seit gewarnt, denn viele Gefahren lauern auf Euch."

Angeschlagen von der Reise und noch immer durchnässt von den tobenden Gewässern, dachte niemand der Reisenden an einen baldigen Aufbruch in die unbekannten weiten Nordends. Stattdessen kampierten sie, wo sich Platz bot und versuchten sich bis zum nächsten Morgengrauen etwas zu stärken. Auch Nâzcool suchte sich einen gemütlichen Platz am Feuer, ohne jedoch dabei den Eingang zum befestigen Hafen aus den Augen zu lassen. Eifrig und ohne das Anzeichen von Müdigkeit beobachtete er die Angriffswellen der Vrykul, die stets erfolgreich von den Wachposten abgewehrt wurden. Dabei drehte der Draenei immer wieder unbewusst den Diamantsolitair an seinem rechten Ringfinger. Erst vor einigen Monden hatte er sich mit seiner geliebten trauen lassen, bevor er sie und einige andere seiner Gilde zurück lassen musste. Der Brief eines alten Freundes aus Dalaran hatte ihn zu einem schnellen Handeln gezwungen, da dieser vielleicht Informationen über den Verbleib von Nâzcools Vater erhalten hatte.
Die Nacht brach herein und alle legen sich schlafen – bis auf einen. Etwa gegen Mitternacht sah Nâzcool seine Chance gekommen und sattelte einen der schwarzen Kampfpanther. Als die letzen Angreifer abgewehrt waren ritt der alte Draenei schnellstmöglich aus dem Fort und trieb sein Tier nach Norden.
Schon nach einigen Schritten war klar, dass man die Angreifer nicht unterschätzen sollte. Denn mehrere Geschosse aus Pfeilen und Wurfäxten empfingen Nâzcool und sein Reittier. Doch geistesgegenwärtig und mit scharfem Instinkt blockte er alle Waffen ohne jegliche Mühe ab. Neben ihm knurrte plötzlich ein Wolf, der sofort alle Muskeln anspannte und dem Panther an die Kehle zu springen versuchte. Obwohl diese Tiere gezähmt und trainiert waren merkte man in diesem Moment zweifelsfrei ihre Wilde Abstammung. Ohne auf seinen Reiter zu achten drehte der Panther fauchend ab, um auf diese Weise weniger Angriffsfläche zu bieten. Der Wolf verfehlte sein Ziel und knurrte wütend. Doch zu einem weiteren Angriff kam er nicht, denn Nâzcool holte mit seiner Axt aus und streckte das Wildtier nieder. Im selben Moment tauchten noch mehr Wölfe hinter den Bäumen auf und dem Krieger fiel auf, dass sie eine Art Halsband trugen. Ihre Herren standen in etwas weiterer Entfernung und feuerten ihre Schoßhunde an. 
Da nur ein kleiner Bach die Rivalen trennte, richtete Nâzcool seinen Panther wieder in Richtung Norden aus und stürmte auf dieses fließende Gewässer zu. Mit einem riesigen Sprung ließ die Großkatze einige Wölfe und den Rinnsal hinter sich, um zur Erstaunung der Vrykul direkt in ihrer Nähe wieder den Boden zu berühren.

Im Hafengelände betrachtete eine der jüngeren Wachen angestrengt die oberen Kanten der Felsspitzen, um so vor dem möglicher Weise zurückkehrenden Drachen warnen zu können. Eine nächste Angriffswelle wäre aus der Erfahrung heraus erst in einigen Minuten wieder zu erwarten. Scheinbar testeten die Vrykul, wann der Widerstand im Lager nachlassen würde, um dann einen Großangriff zu starten. Selbst in der Luft mussten sich die Streitkräfte der Allianz des öfteren behaupten. Die Einwohner dieser eisigen Lande schienen in Unmengen vorhanden zu sein, als würden sie immer wieder auferstehen. Glücklicher Weise lag das kleine Fort wenigstens so gut gelegen, dass von der gegenüber liegenden Seite keinerlei Harpunengeschosse größeren Schaden anrichten konnten – bis jetzt zumindest.
Das schmerzverzerrte Jaulen eines Wolfes lenkte seine Blicke in Richtung der entfernten Festung und im Dunkel des kleinen Waldes entdeckte er einen der Reitpanther, die eigentlich hier im Hafen derzeit rasten sollten. Zum erstaunen des Wachpostens war das Tier jedoch nicht allein da draußen. Einer der Neuankömmlinge aus Sturmwind ritt auf der Großkatze und zog seine riesige Axt aus einem gefallenen Wolf. „Alter Draufgänger, der hat doch allein gar keine Chance. ALARM!" mit diesen Worten weckte er die anderen Streiter des Lagers, welche sich nur langsam aufrichteten – viel zu kurz war die Nacht bisher gewesen. Der Nachtelf auf der Verteidigungsmauer schickte einen Stallburschen in Richtung des Hafenkommandanten, um ihm von dem Krieger zu berichten. Dann blickte er wieder in Richtung des Draenei, doch konnte ihn nicht sofort wieder ausfindig machen. „Alter Draufgänger!", wiederholte er sich murmelnd.
Kurz darauf entdeckte er den Panther wieder, der bereits auf der anderen Seite des kleinen Baches stand und wild fauchend um sich schlug, während der Krieger wie ein Berserker eine Schneise in die Vrykul schlug. Unter dessen waren alle kampffähigen Mitstreiter im Hafengelände einsatzbereit und warteten auf wichtige Informationen, wegen denen sie so vorzeitig geweckt wurden.

Nâzcool stieg nach der Landung auf dem anderen Ufergelände von seinem Panther ab, denn die verdutzten Vrykul zogen ihre Waffen, während von hinten die Schoßhunde wieder zurückkamen. Beide Parteien trafen auf die 2 Allianzkämpfer und ein erbitterter Kampf entbrannte. Der Panther schlug wild fauchend um sich und zerbiss einigen Wölfen die Kehle, musste jedoch selbst auch sehr tiefe Schnittwunden von Krallen davon tragen. Nâzcool hingegen schlug mit seiner Axt wild um sich, während er die Schwerthiebe und Wurfäxte der Humanoiden Angreifer abblockte. Mit tödlicher Präzision schlachtete er die Einwohner dieses Fjords ab, bis kein einziger der Gruppe mehr auf den eigenen Beinen stand. Viele waren verletzt oder tot, jedoch war die Gefahr für einen kurzen Moment gebannt.
Die Großkatze keuchte schnell und trottete schwankend auf ihren Reiter zu. Doch die zahlreichen Wunden waren lebensbedrohlich tief und das Tier hatte bereits viel Blut verloren. Mit einem letzten fauchen brach der Panther neben Nâzcool zusammen und seine Augen wurden glasig.
Aus dem nur wenige Meter entfernten Lager hörte der Draenei Befehle, die wütend an irgendjemanden weiter gegeben wurden und er rüstete sich auf einen neuen Angriff, der jedoch vorerst aus blieb. Der Überraschungseffekt schien auf seiner Seite zu seien, da keiner der bisherigen Angreifer in der Lage war eine Rückmeldung zu liefern und somit die anderen vorzuwarnen. Hinter Nâzcool erklangen Kriegshörner und er wusste, dass er bald eigene Verstärkung und vielleicht auch ein weiteres Reittier erhalten würde. Langsam schlich der Draenei-Krieger dem Lager entgegen. 
In der Mitte stand ein Bärtiger Vrykul mit zahlreichen merkwürdigen Zeichnungen auf dem linken Oberarm an einem großen Lagerfeuer. Außerdem patrouillierte ein weiterer, der dem ersten sehr ähnlich sah, auf einem roten Drachen reitend durch das komplette Lager. Wie schon am Vortag schoss von der anderen Seite des Fjordbeckens eine riesige brennende Harpune auf dieses Dorf zu. Doch der Drachenreiter erkannte in mitten der Dunkelheit das Geschoss rechtzeitig. Mit einem gewaltigen Brüllen erhob sich der Lindwurm vom Boden und flog der Harpune entgegen. Mit einem Flügelschlag lenkte er die Flugbahn ab, wodurch das Geschoss einfach nach unten in den Fjord stürzte. Der Reiter lenkte sein Tier weiter zu der Stellung, von welcher der Angriff gestartet wurde.
„Ein Problem weniger!", dachte Nâzcool und dankte insgeheim dem Schützen. Leise schlich er in seiner Plattenrüstung an den scheinbaren Kommandanten heran. Etwas unachtsam trat er dabei auf einen Ast, der unter dem Körpergewicht laut krachend nachgab. Der Bärtige fuhr herum, zeigte mit einem wahnsinnigen Blick auf den Spion und brüllte zwei kurze Befehle. Aus einer nahe gelegenen Hütte stürmten zwei Kämpfer mit überdimensional großen Streitkolben. Zu Nâzcools Verwunderung konnten sie sich jedoch überraschend agil mit diesen bewegen, so dass er drei Schritte rückwärts ging. Er Griff in eine kleine Beintasche und zog ein Wurfmesser heraus, das er zum Dank von dem Nachtelfenjäger am vergangenen Tag erhalten hatte. Dieser war etwas später leider seinen Verletzungen erlegen gewesen. Doch in seinem Zustand hätte er ohnehin keine wichtige Rolle mehr spielen können. Die beiden Vrykul stürmten ohne jegliche Deckung auf den Draenei zu, der mit der Fernkampfwaffe ausholte und sie einem der beiden entgegen schleuderte. Abrupt stoppte der Getroffene, ließ den Streitkolben fallen, tastete ungläubig nach seinem Hals und brach dann mit einem Röcheln zusammen.
Der zweite betrachtete kurz seinen Kameraden, der mit zuckendem Körper auf dem Boden lag. Jedoch besann er sich sofort wieder auf sein eigentliches Ziel, welches ihm durch einen weiteren gebrüllten Befehl erneut vertieft wurde und schritt nun etwas vorsichtiger auf Nâzcool zu. Die Axt fest umklammert, so dass die Knöchel weiß hervortraten und mit erhobenen Schild schritt dieser dem Vrykul entgegen.
Mit einem gewaltigen Hieb schlug der verbleibende Streitkolbenkämpfer in Richtung des Draenei, wurde jedoch von dem Schild abgeblockt, welches dabei stark verbogen wurde. Im gleichen Atemzug duckte sich Nâzcool und drehte sich einmal um die eigene Achse, während er seine Axt von sich streckte.
Dabei traf er den Knöchel des Vrykul, der sich nun nicht mehr auf dem verletzten Fuß halten konnte. Mit einem kurzen Schreckensschrei brach er in sich zusammen und entfernte sich kriechend und mit Schmerzverzerrtem Schrei von seinem Angreifer. Nâzcool hingegen konnte sich ein leichtes schmunzeln nicht verkneifen, als er über den bis jetzt angerichteten Schaden an diesem Clan nachdachte. Dabei war er komplett allein hier unterwegs.
In diesem Moment vielen ihm die dutzenden Vrykul ein, die bei jeder Angriffswelle an der Hafenverteidigung scheiterten. Wo waren diese, wenn nicht hier im Lager. Fragend blickte sich Nâzcool um, erkannte jedoch keine weiteren Kämpfer. Standen sie versteckt und warteten auf einen Fehler des Kriegers? Gab es überhaupt noch Verstärkung? Der Krieger wusste es nicht, und es war ihm eigentlich auch egal. Ein Blick in Richtung des Hafens verriet, dass die ersten seiner Reisekameraden bereits den kleinen Bach erreicht hatten.
Der bärtige am Feuer blickte sich um, als wenn er jemanden suchen würde und ließ eilig ein Horn ertönen. Der Ton wurde schon nach kurzer Zeit aus Richtung der Festung erwidert und das trampeln von Kampftruppen war zu hören. Die Verstärkung war also im anrücken.

Etwas hastig betrachtete der bärtige sein Lager, das nun beinahe leer gefegt zu sein schien. Dieser Fremde schien ungeheuer geschickt zu sein, oder ihm waren einfach nur seine Götter gut gewogen in der heutigen Nacht. Längst schon war die versprochene Verstärkung aus Burg Utgarde überfällig. Diese erstreckte sich nur einige Steinwürfe entfernt und beherbergte hunderte gut ausgebildete Krieger, die nur auf ihren Moment von Ruhm und Ehre warteten. Die Burg wurde in längst vergessenen Zeiten unter schwersten Bedingungen errichtet und staute nun das kostbare Wasser aus dem tiefen Norden in einem riesigen See hinter sich.
Der bärtige Griff zu einem Horn, das er stets an seinem Gürtel mit sich trug und ließ dieses ertönen, während er die heran nahenden Truppen aus dem Hafenlager beobachtete. Nur einen Wimpernschlag später wurde sein Rufen erwidert und die Tore der Burg wurden geöffnet. Ein lautes quietschen der Scharniere zerfetzte die trügerische Stille der Nacht und zahlreiche Kämpfer setzten sich laut stampfend in Bewegung. Doch bis er Verstärkung von seinem Clan erhalten würde, wäre es sicher zu spät und er würde nicht mehr im Diesseits leben. Dessen war sich der bärtige Bewusst. Daher griff er auf seinem Rücken, wo eine lederne Tasche festgeschnürt war und entzog dieser zwei Langschwerte. Seit jeher trainierte er mit diesen beiden Waffen und beherrschte sie so gut, das sie eine perfekte Verlängerung seiner Arme hätten sein können. Dieser Eindringling würde nicht verhindern, dass der hier vertretene Vrykulclan seine Ziele erreichen und den Hafen dem Erdboden gleich machen würde. Wenn doch, währen die Folgen sehr niederschmetternd und würden den kompletten Clan gefährden.
Schwert schwingend schritt er auf den Fremden zu, während er ihn mit seiner gebieterischen Stimme einzuschüchtern versuchte. Doch scheinbar verstand der Krieger seine Sprache nicht, oder war zu allem entschlossen. Also setze der Vrykul zu einem gewaltigen Sprung an und stürzte sich auf den Draenei. Zu seiner Freude war dieser von der Sprungkraft so überrascht, dass er ihn ohne Mühe überrumpeln konnte. Da lag der Angreifer nun, der rücksichtslos durch die Gefolgsleute des bärtigen gepflügt war und konnte sich nicht richtig bewegen. Er sah aus wie eine Schnappschildkröte, die hilflos auf dem Rücken lag.
Ein Pfeil aus Richtung des Baches schoss an dem Vrykul vorbei und kündete die nahenden Allianzkämpfer an. „Es ist alles egal!" schrie er den Draeneikrieger an. „Auch wenn ich sterbe, werde ich Dich definitiv mit mir reißen. Doch bevor ich sterbe fresse ich dein Herz!" Mit diesen Worten kreuzte er die Klingen über dem Hals des Draenei, um diesem die Kehle durchzuschneiden. 

Überrascht von dem gewaltigen Satz, mit dem der Vrykul auf ihn zusprang, fiel der Krieger rücklings auf den Boden und sein Kopf schlug auf einem Stein auf. Die Umgebung verschwamm ein wenig. Der Angreifer brüllte noch immer etwas vor sich hin, das unverständlich klang. Die letzten Silben jedoch verstand er sehr gut: „...fresse ich dein Herz!" und im selben Moment setze eine Klinge zu seiner linken und eine zu seiner Rechten auf dem Boden auf. Beide Schwerte waren überkreuzt, so das der Vrykul diese wie eine Schere zuschnappen lassen konnte. Höchste Eile war geboten und Nâzcool schüttelte den Kopf, um wieder voll zu sich zu kommen. Dann versetzte er dem Lagerkommandanten einen waghalsigen Tritt von hinten, so dass sich dessen Gewicht ein wenig verlagerte, um ihn dann mit einem gewaltigen Schildschlag nach hinten zu stoßen. Beinahe wäre der Draenei Krieger heil davon gekommen, doch eines der Schwerter streifte dennoch seinen Hals und schnitt dann einen der Tentakelartigen Gesichtsvortsätze ab. Diese besaß jeder Draenei und Eredar schon von Geburt an, in verschieden starker Ausbildung und Form. Ein schmerzverzerrter Schrei entglitt dem Krieger und ließ sein Blut vor Wut gerade zu kochen.
Mit grimmiger Miene schritt der Vrykul auf den Draenei zu: „Du Wurm, wie kannst du es wagen meine Pläne zu durchkreuzen?" Er hob eines der Schwerter und machte einen erneuten Sprung auf den Krieger zu. Doch dieses Mal war Nâzcool nicht so überrascht wie beim ersten Sprung und parierte den Angriff des Vrykul mühelos mit seinem bereits stark verbogenen Schild. Zeitgleich holte er jedoch selbst zum Gegenschlag aus und durchtrennte mit der scharfen Axt das rechte Handgelenk des Vrykul. Der Gegenschlag erfolgte so präzise, dass die Waffe mit sammt der sie umschließenden Hand auf dem Boden aufprallte, bevor der Vrykul dies realisieren konnte. Erschrocken von dem Geräusch neben sich blickte der bärtige nach unten und erkannte den Ring, der ihm dort entgegen blitzte. 
Der Vrykul taumelte rückwärts und wurde durch einen Schildschlag von Nâzcool niedergestreckt. „Ich denke, der Kommandant wird wissen, was mit dir zu tun ...", mehr konnte der Krieger nicht sagen. Vor ihm erschien eine große fliegende Gestalt, die von gleißendem Licht umgeben war. Dem aussehen nach zu Urteilen musste es sich hierbei zweifelsfrei um eine Val'kyr handeln.
Diese scheinbar untoten Wesen stammten angeblich aus dem Vrykuldorf Valkyrion und sind direkte Untergebene des Lichkönigs selbst. Zwar ist dieser Aufstieg aus der sterblichen Hülle scheinbar nur den weiblichen Wesen des Volkes vorbehalten, doch auch ihre männlichen Gefährten sollten angeblich dazu befähigt werden.
„Du hast VERSAGT..." schrie sie den Vrykul an „und wir werden dies nicht dulden!" Mit diesen Worten erfasste ein Strahl aus pulsierendem Licht den Bärtigen, der sich unter Schreien wand. Mit einer gleißenden Explosion zerfiel sein Körper zu Staub. Die Verstärkung aus dem Hafen war fast eingetroffen, als sich die Val'kyr zu Nâzcool umdreht und aus toten leuchtenden Augen wütend anstarrte. „Und nun zu DIR..."


----------



## Albra (25. Juni 2011)

so heut nacht gelesen heut morgen kommentieren ^^
btw first und das obwohls schon nen monat hier rumsteht... hum nungut 

nun die geschichte ist gut ge und beschrieben auch wenn ich persönlich kein großer freund der dreanei bin würdes mich doch interessieren ob die reise von dem tintenfisch an dem punkt schon vorbei ist oder noch weitergeht


----------

